# msi b450 tomahawk vs tomahawk max



## Agentak74u (Aug 25, 2019)

So i am going to get the ryzen 5 3600 and so i need a new mobo, i was essentially going for the normal tomahawk version until i saw the max version (which is not availabe in Ukraine yet) and i am really bored of waiting for nearly 2 weeks and still not on sale..should i just stick with the older version or its worth waiting? also can anyone points the differences between them except faster memory speed (does it really makes any difference?)+out of the box compatibility for the max version


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 25, 2019)

Agentak74u said:


> So i am going to get the ryzen 5 3600 and so i need a new mobo, i was essentially going for the normal tomahawk version until i saw the max version (which is not available in Ukraine yet) and i am really bored of waiting for nearly 2 weeks and still not on sale..should i just stick with the older version or its worth waiting? also can anyone points the differences between them except faster memory speed (does it really makes any difference?)+out of the box compatibility for the max version



Max version isn't available here yet either (USA). I am waiting for it to come out before I do my new build. going to get the $75 version. If you already own the older version than just stick with that one, it will be fine.


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 25, 2019)

I went with non-MAX begrudgingly. Memory shouldn't matter. Someone I know has 3600 Mhz kit running with his non-MAX board. Only difference is bios interface, and out of the box support. If you have the option tell the shop to flash latest bios with a 2000 chip for you. Seems to me many have problem booting MSI B450 boards and they almost exclusively used flashback to update bios.

Or if it's same price (like for my country) go with AsRock Steel Legend. Even the cheaper MATX version has more feature than MAX or non-MAX Tomahawk. It was my first choice tbh. But was out of stock when I bought my rig *sigh*


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 25, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> I went with non-MAX begrudgingly. Memory shouldn't matter. Someone I know has 3600 Mhz kit running with his non-MAX board. Only difference is bios interface, and out of the box support. If you have the option tell the shop to flash latest bios with a 2000 chip for you. Seems to me many have problem booting MSI B450 boards and they almost exclusively used flashback to update bios.
> 
> Or if it's same price (like for my country) go with AsRock Steel Legend. Even the cheaper MATX version has more feature than MAX or non-MAX Tomahawk. It was my first choice tbh. But was out of stock when I bought my rig *sigh*



Don't feel too bad about missing out on steel legend, it can only support the "lite bios" not the full one, probably doesn't matter, but eh


----------



## Voluman (Aug 25, 2019)

Max version has bigger bios chip, can support the full version msi clickbios (not just visual, but the lite version cut down in features too!) Check out what is your preference/needs.


----------



## Agentak74u (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't have a great case with bad airflow, so number 1 for me is temperature and I am not really for features except good overclocking


----------

